# 7/19 bay hippie slam



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had Jeremy and his son nick today and we slammed the big trout ! It's been a banner year on calcasieu so call to get in on some fish catchin !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

